# Miss Annie!



## infamousrenie (Dec 18, 2010)

Since Brillo's in recovery for mites and extremely grumpy/not camera friendly, we'll just have to settle with his sister Annie's antics for now!

I call this one: "We can't stop here. This is bat country."


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

She looks like she is the sweetest dog, so cute! I wanna kiss her!


----------



## infamousrenie (Dec 18, 2010)

susanaproenca said:


> She looks like she is the sweetest dog, so cute! I wanna kiss her!


She would totally let you! She's such a lover butt.

Did you know 65lbs of German shepherd can fit into your lap? Yep. She makes sure she does it! :lol:


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

infamousrenie said:


> susanaproenca said:
> 
> 
> > She looks like she is the sweetest dog, so cute! I wanna kiss her!
> ...


Don't tell me that! If she suddenly disappears this week, don't come looking for me! It wasn't me!! :lol:


----------



## Nebular (Dec 28, 2010)

Hehe. Cute dog. I'd believe it. I had a 120 lbs. Golden Retriever who had the mentality of a puppy. If he wanted to sit in your lap and have you lavish attention on him, you didn't really have a say in the matter. :lol:


----------



## pooka dotted (Jan 5, 2011)

My dog does that too, his name is titan.


----------



## Bee (Feb 7, 2011)

i have an 8 month old american bulldog that weighs 80lbs and she thinks shes a lapdog too !!


----------



## amber.vroman (Nov 2, 2010)

Awwww! I loooove German Shepherds! They are my favorite kind of dogs! She is absolutely adorable.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

I'm going to sneak over with treats to lure her away to my house :lol: She is lovely, looks like a really lovable girl


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

What a cutie!


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

I'm going to swing by on my way to pooka's... :twisted:


----------



## infamousrenie (Dec 18, 2010)

Hedgieonboard said:


> I'm going to sneak over with treats to lure her away to my house :lol: She is lovely, looks like a really lovable girl


You don't even need treats! Promises of love will lure her away easily!

She's the type that if someone broke in, as long as they'd pet her, she'd hold the flashlight. :roll:


----------

